# My first hedgehog might be dying :(



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I'm freaking out right now because I just pulled my sweet little hedgie out of her cage to see why she wasn't eating her food, and found black toes 

One foot is necrotic, both are edemic... in fact, her whole lower body is edemic.

I had hoped that what was going on really was just a pelvic infection, but after months of no improvement on antibiotics, and now this... can it be anything but cancer?

I don't think I'm going to be sleeping tonight. I will be spending every hour with her until I can get her to her exotics vet in the morning. He will probably confirm that it is cancer (he suspected initially), and at that point I have to figure out how long to keep this poor girl alive. I don't know how I'm going to decide something like that. I already had to put down a kitten this past year.

She's just too perfect to die. She's cinnicot in color, with a perfect pink nose. She's the cuddling type, and falls asleep in my arms or on my chest, tucked under my chin. She eats meal worms like spaghetti and never poops outside of her cage.

She has been through so much the last couple of months and is not as happy anymore. She can't run on her wheel - her favorite thing. She's huffy, which she never was. And she doesn't come out to greet me anymore.

Lord help me.

Sorry for such a sad post, but I needed to plant this prayer somewhere.


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Im praying for you and your hedgehog. Let's hope she makes it through the night!


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

So sorry to hear that  Sounds like a vet visit is in order.

Did you check to see if there were any hairs wrapped around her foot? I have heard of hedgies getting their circulation cut from their owner's hairs getting wrapped around the legs.

Also, where did you get your hedgehog? Maybe contact the breeder?

Cancer is definitely one of the common killers in hedgies. Hoping your guy will be able to make a recovery.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

We have the first vet appointment they have today... but I don't think it will help.

No hairs on her feet, it's the first thing I checked after washing all the goop off.

I've been working with both her breeder (Hood Petz, excellent local breeder. My other hoggie is from Hurricane's) and the vet she uses. He has seen Lils before for an ingrown quill that required surgery, and was very good in communicating that her illness might be cancer rather than an infection when she first started treatment a few months ago.

I'm just caught off guard... I hear more about oral tumors/uterine cancer.

Right now she's a spiky ball of mush. Ugh.

She had a bowel movement... it's tarry and black, so now there's bleeding internally.

I wish I could go buy her some mealies. She loves mealies. But if she will have surgery... she shouldn't eat. So I'm gonna hold off.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

InStitches said:


> We have the first vet appointment they have today... but I don't think it will help.
> 
> No hairs on her feet, it's the first thing I checked after washing all the goop off.
> 
> ...


Yeah usually it is tumors/mammary/uterine cancer in hogs 

I'm so sorry  I know how hard it can be. I lost my hedgehog of four years to a sudden stroke that left him immobile on one half of his body. It's somehow worse when it happens so suddenly


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Trust me if she does die in the night it's best you don't see it, it'll be one of the hardest things you ever watch. I thought about this when my hamster was dying but my understanding of death made me decide not to, oh I wanted to hold him while he passed but instead I just cried myself to sleep. Death is ugly and heartbreaking knowing there is nothing you can do assuage the dying.

I'm praying for your hedgehog and you because I know it is depressing fact that we, as pet owners, must live with that one day our little friends will die. All we can do is make their lives as happy and joyful as we can and love them every second until it ends.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for all of the support you guys <3 Lilly (one of my odd amount of names for her) is now in hedgie heaven.

Preparing a grave is... unexpectedly therapeutic.

Rest in peace, sweet hoggie.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

awww what a cutie! I'm so sorry R.I.P Lilly!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that! </3


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. She sounded like a very good little hedgehog.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. =(


----------

